# Craigslist, yet again



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Is it just me or is there something seriously wrong with this ad? http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/952388818.html


Fender Telecaster Custom Bound 1967 - $2500 (Vancouver)
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-10, 7:20AM PST


serial #204608.

The rarest of the rare. A 1967 Telecaster Custom Bound guitar with the original Bigsby. This is a prototype Bigsby, factory original to this guitar. Not a solder joint has beenb undone, nor a screw changed. If you notice, the end pin is factory offset to the right of the Bigsby in order to accommodate a strap. Truly a unique and one of a kind Custom Bound Tele. Comes in its original hard shell case.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, the price is all wrong. The ad is too well written to be an idiot who has no idea what he is selling. Odds are, it's a scammer. I'd also expect far more amateurish pictures if the guy was a dodo.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's allready been flagged....and same add all over

http://laredo.craigslist.org/msg/909869842.html

the real deal.....13 500$

http://www.greatguitars.com.au/Fender.1967.custom.telecaster.htm


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Take a close look at the Bigsby on that thing. The real Tele/Bigsby combo came in two flavors:

The Fender version with the Jaguar/Jazzmaster bridge










And the Bigsby aftermarket kit










A close look at the CL ad appears to have the aftermarket kit not a "prototype" as this joker wants others to believe.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice catch bobb, but in the end it doesn't matter about the Bigsby because I will lay you odds the guy is travelling right now, in the UK, but can make arrangements via a shipping contractor...blah blah blah


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

No problem, I'll just pay him from the $46,300,000 I have coming from Nigeria.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

bobb said:


> No problem, I'll just pay him from the $46,300,000 I have coming from Nigeria.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Holy crap, the was the first time I've laughed out loud in a while - good one!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I bet he will take a MO for $75 k and send the rest to Guitar's Canada too.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

so how much crack do you guys have to smoke in order to be on top of all of this? lots?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

No crack. You just have to be on the hunt for a good bargain in a used guitar. If you're really keen on bagging a good one, the details sort themselves out.


----------

